# Tortoise Forum 2016 Calendar Voting Thread. Please read the rules



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2015)

Because the vote-limiting-function isn't working properly and because Yvonne has all but come down and knocked on my door to get me to post the voting thread... Voting this year will be by posting. Post, as a reply to THIS THREAD, your top THREE picks. If you post 4 picks, I will choose which 3 you really wanted. You may NOT vote for the same photo 3 times. You MAY choose only one or two. All posts that are not votes will be moved to a discussion thread. This thread is for voting ONLY.
Thanks for following the rules, thank you to all who entered and may the best photos win!

Voting will be from 10/15/15 until midnight Pacific time 10/22/15. (One week)



*# 1




#2





#3


*



*#4*




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10


*

#11



#12




#13




#14




#15




#16




#17




#18




#19




#20




#21




#22




#23




#24




#25




#26




#27




#28




#29




#30




SORRY FOR MAKING IT INTO TWO POSTS, BUT THE PROGRAM WOULDN'T ALLOW MORE THAN 30 ATTACHMENTS PER POST. DON'T VOTE UNTIL YOU'VE SEE THE NEXT POST.*


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2015)

**




#31




#32


*


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

*REMEMBER: THIS THREAD IS FOR VOTING ONLY. NO CONVERSATIONS OR COMMENTS. ANY COMMENTS MADE WILL BE REMOVED. VOTING ONLY!*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 14, 2015)

*2*
*14*
*16*


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 14, 2015)

2
6
32


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 14, 2015)

30
18
2


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

6,

20,

31


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

*2
14
32
*


----------



## batchick (Oct 14, 2015)

14
22
28


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 15, 2015)

1
4
28


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 15, 2015)

2
22
28


----------



## DeanS (Oct 15, 2015)

28
1
2


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 15, 2015)

2
5
8


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 15, 2015)

6

18

28


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 15, 2015)

2
6
24


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 15, 2015)

#6
#14 
#31


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 15, 2015)

24,27,30


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 15, 2015)

2
10
25


----------



## DandR (Oct 15, 2015)

12
15
28


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2015)

2
22
28


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2015)

17
18
31


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 15, 2015)

2, 5, 19


----------



## meech008 (Oct 15, 2015)

8
14
28


----------



## Dessy (Oct 15, 2015)

8
12
14


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 15, 2015)

2
13
28


----------



## Dosu (Oct 15, 2015)

28
5
1


----------



## Joo (Oct 15, 2015)

1
25
29


----------



## Elohi (Oct 15, 2015)

3
15
32


----------



## tortadise (Oct 15, 2015)

13,22,27


----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2015)

in no particular order

#18
#19
#4


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Oct 15, 2015)

10
28
22


----------



## Zamric (Oct 15, 2015)

*2
12
15*


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 15, 2015)

14
22
28


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 15, 2015)

12

22

28


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 15, 2015)

2
10
18


----------



## Tort Love (Oct 15, 2015)

23 28 30


----------



## Loohan (Oct 15, 2015)

5 10 32


----------



## Dave1 (Oct 15, 2015)

28 -29-32


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 15, 2015)

2
18
28


----------



## Razan (Oct 15, 2015)

2
14
28


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 15, 2015)

*17
29
23*


----------



## 4jean (Oct 15, 2015)

2
6
28


----------



## spikethetort101 (Oct 15, 2015)

12 
15
1


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2015)

2, 4, and 28.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 15, 2015)

8,17,28


----------



## Blakem (Oct 15, 2015)

10
13
31


----------



## Kenno (Oct 15, 2015)

2

19

28


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Oct 15, 2015)

2 13 28


----------



## Rutibegga (Oct 15, 2015)

2
5
31


----------



## HBLocal (Oct 15, 2015)

2, 14, 32


----------



## Jodie (Oct 15, 2015)

4, 9, 28


----------



## harris (Oct 16, 2015)

2, 13, 32


----------



## lb_mle (Oct 16, 2015)

12
14
28


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 16, 2015)

5
18
28


----------



## Ciri (Oct 16, 2015)

10
19
28


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

6, 16, 25


----------



## Dkozi7 (Oct 17, 2015)

4
18
28


----------



## Helen (Oct 17, 2015)

28
17
27


----------



## printer4u (Oct 17, 2015)

10
2
27


----------



## CarlyM (Oct 17, 2015)

#10 and #22


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Oct 17, 2015)

8,
13,
28


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 17, 2015)

28
2
14


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 17, 2015)

#28
#2
#6


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 18, 2015)

1
15
28


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 18, 2015)

14

18

28


----------



## gingerbee (Oct 18, 2015)

1 
4
14


----------



## cyan (Oct 18, 2015)

2
7
27


----------



## tortdad (Oct 19, 2015)

28
19
18


----------



## thehowards (Oct 19, 2015)

28!, 24, 14


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 19, 2015)

so we have finally agreed... 

#28

#8

#22


----------



## Amajoy (Oct 19, 2015)

2
10
14


----------



## Justin 15 (Oct 20, 2015)

2
12
18


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 21, 2015)

32,.....17,..... 13.......


----------



## Tactical Tort (Oct 21, 2015)

14
27
28


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2015)

2 19 6


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 21, 2015)

5
8
17


----------



## TardisTortoise (Oct 21, 2015)

13, 15, 28


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 21, 2015)

9
28
22


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis (Oct 21, 2015)

*30
8
9*


----------



## SulcataXXL (Oct 21, 2015)

12
24
25


----------



## TortoiseFan89 (Oct 21, 2015)

2 - 11 - 31


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 21, 2015)

2
13
27


----------



## keepergale (Oct 21, 2015)

2
6
28


----------



## kharden6 (Oct 21, 2015)

21 28 31


----------



## Carol S (Oct 21, 2015)

2
15
26


----------



## Mandy_123 (Oct 22, 2015)

2
11
30


----------



## domalle (Oct 22, 2015)

26
2
3


----------

